# Poquoson Kiwanis Club Fishing Flea Market



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

The GBFA flea market is this weekend, if for some reason you can't find it there, the Poquoson Kiwanis Club Fishing Flea Market will be held on March 12th at Poquoson High School. There will be inside and outside vendors and new this year is a nautical art section. There will also be several fishing seminars throughout the day. Tentative schedule below.

9 am Kayak Kevin will be talking about Kayak fishing. Kevin is an expert and master angler and one the best
in promoting and teaching others about all things yak. He has a series of DVD's and other videos and is a phenomenal 
speaker.

10 am Gene Herman will be talking about Red Drum fishing. Gene is a expert and master angler and has forgotten more about 
Drum fishing than most of us know! He is always one of the first people to catch a Drum every year. 

11 am Capt. Craig Freeman of Grading Scales Sportfishing will be talking about live baiting and jigging flounder. Capt. Freeman is 
a Expert and Master angler and loves to share his knowledge with others. He has written several articles on Flounder.

12pm David Leslie will be discussing Cobia fishing techniques with an emphasis on sight fishing. David is a expert angler and a 
free lance mate for several charter captains in our local area. When mates speak, people listen, as they usually give
up great tactics and information. 

With a seminar series, art display, and fishing stuff, this flea market has something for everyone! See flyer and link below for more info.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

This Saturday is the flea market. Looking at roughly 86 vendors plus the art section. Food and drinks will be available as well. Great speakers for the seminars. You have no excuse not to come. Hope to see all y'all there.


----------

